# Lädt das Handy schneller wenn ich ein USB 3.0 Kabel verwende? Oder geht auch ein USB 2.0 Kabel am USB 3.0 Port?



## Nachtwesen3 (17. März 2018)

*Lädt das Handy schneller wenn ich ein USB 3.0 Kabel verwende? Oder geht auch ein USB 2.0 Kabel am USB 3.0 Port?*

Hallo!

Frage steht schon im Betreff. Ich möchte zum laden meines Handys gerne einen USB 3.0 Port nutzen, da dieser bekanntlich mehr Saft liefert. Macht es dann einen Unterschied welches Kabel ich verwende? Die Belegung müsste hier doch gleich sein, oder?

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Lädt das Handy schneller wenn ich ein USB 3.0 Kabel verwende? Oder geht auch ein USB 2.0 Kabel am USB 3.0 Port?*

Das Kabel ist egal. Allerdings würde ich eher ein Ladegerät empfehlen, die gehen bis 2A.


----------



## Nachtwesen3 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Lädt das Handy schneller wenn ich ein USB 3.0 Kabel verwende? Oder geht auch ein USB 2.0 Kabel am USB 3.0 Port?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Kabel ist egal. Allerdings würde ich eher ein Ladegerät empfehlen, die gehen bis 2A.



Danke für Deine Antwort. Also hatte ich mit der Vermutung Recht, dass die Belegung gleich ist und es egal ist ob es ein 2.0 oder 3.0 Kabel ist. Habe aber gelesen, dass sehr wohl die Qualität des Kabels eine Rolle spielt für den Ladestrom. Kannst Du das auch bestätigen.


----------



## Abductee (17. März 2018)

*AW: Lädt das Handy schneller wenn ich ein USB 3.0 Kabel verwende? Oder geht auch ein USB 2.0 Kabel am USB 3.0 Port?*

So großartig ist der Unterschied nicht, bei teureren Kabeln ist meistens der Mantel oder der Stecker von besserer Qualität was es insgesamt langlebiger macht.
Im Test - verschiedene Micro-USB Ladekabel von billig bis teuer - mobi-test


----------



## claster17 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Lädt das Handy schneller wenn ich ein USB 3.0 Kabel verwende? Oder geht auch ein USB 2.0 Kabel am USB 3.0 Port?*

Dass die Ladeelektronik bei schlechten Kabeln den Ladestrom zurücknimmt, stimmt. Ich hab hier ein Kabel bei dem sich das Handy weigert, mehr als 1000mA anzufordern, während es mit einem guten Kabel (z.B. Laptop-Ladegerät) bis zu 1800mA sind. Noch extremer wird der Einfluss der Kabelqualität bei Geräten, die mit fast 4A bei 5V laden (z.B. OnePlus Dash Charge).

Bei meinem alten Galaxy S3 konnte ich per Custom Kernel selbst einstellen, dass beispielsweise an USB mit 900mA geladen werden sollte. Danach habe ich tunlichst vermieden, das Handy an USB2 anzustecken.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Geräte, die USB3 selbst mitbringen, auch mit 900mA laden.


----------

